# looking to buy cnc



## telrite

I am looking to buy a table top cnc router to cut shapes to use as feature ring designs.in segmented turnings and have a couple of questions
will it cut clean enough to use as an inlay
will it cut 1-1/4 thick hardwood
any suggestions on a make and model ( i found this site https://sienci.com/ )
Thank You
Al


----------



## stevepeterson

Al,

The sienci looks like a solid machine at that price point. It looks accurate enough to do inlays. I cut clock gears and inlays on my homemade router. The scinci looks to be at least as capable as my machine.

It should also be able to cut 1-1/4" thick hardwood. The limiting factor will be the power of the trim router. It can only take bits up to 1/4" diameter. You may need to use multiple passes and use a relief cut to give the bit some room to work. I like to cut multiple passes outside the line followed by a full depth cut on the line to clean up the cut marks.

Steve


----------



## oldnovice

I have never seen this CNC before but based on the way most other home CNC machines are designed I do not see any rigidity in this unit as the base, where the rails are mounted, do lot inspire long term accuracy or rigidtity.

If cost is the deciding factor you might want to consider a home built unit as in this forum as cost effective but more rigid than the Scienci unit!

In the words of Dennis Miller, *"That is just my opinion, and I could be wrong!"*


----------



## DonOtt

I've owned a Sienci Labs (https://sienci.com/) Longmill 30" x 30" cnc machine one year now and absolutely love it. It's a very solid machine and has performed admirably. I like it so much that I ordered a second one so I can keep up with orders.

One of the best things with this, other than the low price and Canadian designed is the support we get from the guys who designed it.


----------

